# TankShot



## temple (Sep 7, 2010)

looks good... What are the specs?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

its a 29G with two t5's on top. 

plants

java ferns, rotala rundafolia,rotala wallichii, crypts wendtii and a coupple other types,narrow leaf hygrophila, hornwart,banana plants, some various swords, red pond lilly, corkscrew vail.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

update, some new plants, and all around good growth.


----------



## drlower (Dec 14, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> its a 29G with two t5's on top.


Is that T5NO or HO?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah i think they are HO's. I think its a nova extreme.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

NEW STUFF.... I took all my java ferns and attached them to some nice Malaysian driftwood i found at the LFS. also, I have had very nice growth with all the plants, especially the Rotalas. I Just got two Red Tiger Lotus and also a Green Tiger Lotus

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5626263424/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5626263236/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5626263570/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

The growth you guys are able to achieve and sustain without C02 is amazing. It's much more impressive than my C02 injected tank! I think I will simply start all my tanks with C02 until I've achieved the growth I want then discontinue it. Beautiful tank. I hope that my 29g turns out as well. Focusing on the 46g and the 20g now.
How many months has the tank been established? Lighting and feet regimen?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I dose flourish exel about a cap full a week, along with some plant nutes i picked up from petco, i think its API leaf zone, also a cap full a week. I dose after water changes once a week. I also put some seachem root tabs in the substrate a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

beautiful tank.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I wish I could get my 29 growing like that.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful tank, the plants are really liking whatever you are doing. Have you had any problems with algae at all or is the livestock keeping that in check?


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

wow! that looks great 

i have a fast growing plant that i can't remember the name of. it is like the tall skinny ones (with lots of thin leaves) you have in the back of your tank, in the middle. how do you keep them in check?? mine are going what seems like an inch or 2 a day! it is frustrating to me! what do you do to keep them looking nice like that?


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

mindy said:


> wow! that looks great
> 
> i have a fast growing plant that i can't remember the name of. it is like the tall skinny ones (with lots of thin leaves) you have in the back of your tank, in the middle. how do you keep them in check?? mine are going what seems like an inch or 2 a day! it is frustrating to me! what do you do to keep them looking nice like that?


There's no real way to keep a fast growing plant in check other than trimming it regularly. If it's going to grow, it's going to grow. If it's too much work then either trim it REALLY short or just take it out of the tank.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

its been set up for about a year now. it has only recently started to look anywhere remotely nice. At first i didnt have enough plant mass and the tank got algae-fyd. The rotalas, i just cut and replant to make them bush out. In another month or so i will move this whole set up into a 55 gallon. The substrate is a mixture of ecocomplete and just some black sand.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

> this tank will be upgraded to a 55 shortly..


I know this is not the subject but go for a 75, you'll thank me later if you do :icon_cool

There is so-much more you can do with that 6" extra depth.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Larry Grenier said:


> I know this is not the subject but go for a 75, you'll thank me later if you do :icon_cool
> 
> There is so-much more you can do with that 6" extra depth.


Agreed. I find a 55 gallon tank to be an extremely frustrating size. It seems like a big tank, but when you try to work in it it feels so tight and small. A 75 gallon is a MAJOR improvement for not much more of a footprint. It's easier to work with, and both the plants and fish have more room to be themselves


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

the only problem is I already have the 55 waiting in my basement. A friend gave it to me for free. Gotta use what-cha got!


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

that is what i thought :S i am getting rid of them all together. i trimmed it really short and within a week it was to the top of the water and bending over already. i don't like plants that grow THAT much. thanks!


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> the only problem is I already have the 55 waiting in my basement. A friend gave it to me for free. Gotta use what-cha got!


Ah, well that's a different story! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Do you really have that much light and only dose 1 capful of exel and some API leaf zone?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

it doesn't seem right i know, but that's pretty much all i do and thankfully its been working. i often do two small water changes throughout the week(the rainbows like it) so i end up dosing maybe another 3/4 of a cap. i just picked up a package of http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/ micro macro solution, so ill be switching to that pretty soon.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

The tank just keeps on rollin!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That tank is beautiful! Personally I'd like more driftwood and or stones, but it is beautiful!!


----------



## reeeeet (Feb 16, 2010)

wow..... gotta love that flourish excel!!!!


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

cool tank man, It's filling up quite well..

get that 55! you'll have a lot more fun.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

oscarsx said:


> cool tank man, It's filling up quite well..
> 
> get that 55! you'll have a lot more fun.


the anticipation, i cant wait!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

heres a vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VMDyQOKL28&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

What is that tall background plant in the center?


----------



## crazydeweycat (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful tank!!!! I'm thinking of switching to T5 the Hagen ones. Anyway all I have see is them over open tops (not an option for me to many cats). Do you run yours on an open tank? Do they get a lot warmer than normal T8 lights?


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

its a closed glass top, and no they dont really get very hot IMO


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this tank, mostly because we both share similar philosophies/designs with our tanks! I love the wild, overgrown look -- it's nice to see there's somebody else here not afraid to allow some natural plant competition in their tank


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

my hygrophila's keep loosing leaves from the bottom up, i dont know what their problem is , maybe a regrowth cycle? i think im gonna get some jungle val to take their place.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

VeeSe said:


> What is that tall background plant in the center?



rotala rotundifolia i believe is what youre referring to


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks great, nice and full. Becareful adding and taking away CO2 too often can give you and algea problem, your tank looks so nice and clean!


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

got some jungle val because the hyrgo was thinning out.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

AesopRocks247 said:


> http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/ micro macro will be switching to that pretty soon.


I would switch to that now. For the Leaf zone only contains 1/4 nutrients that the micro macro mix contains. Might dose 1Tbs 2x for a month to increase growth of plants thinning.

Excel dissipates in one day. Possible that you have some Co2 in the substrate to get by dosing only weekly.


----------



## Cichlid Kingdom (May 15, 2011)

Hello,
Really enjoy your tank
Was that a pleco in one of the pics? If so I am wondering if you have had them eat any of your plants?

Thanks


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Cichlid Kingdom said:


> Hello,
> Really enjoy your tank
> Was that a pleco in one of the pics? If so I am wondering if you have had them eat any of your plants?
> 
> Thanks



yeah i have a albino bristlenose. and i think he might nibble on some of the amazon swords but not enough for me really care.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hilde said:


> I would switch to that now. For the Leaf zone only contains 1/4 nutrients that the micro macro mix contains. Might dose 1Tbs 2x for a month to increase growth of plants thinning.
> 
> Excel dissipates in one day. Possible that you have some Co2 in the substrate to get by dosing only weekly.


 hey thanks for the tips, i actually did switch over to the micro macro solution, and they seem to be doing better.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

a little update, massive trim and replant.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------

